# Musa Barrow



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2018)

Giovanne attaccante del 1998 nato in Gambia, è il nuovo gioiello della Dea. Il tecnico Gasperini l'ha già impiegato in due partite di Coppa Italia, l'ultima in casa con la Juventus.

E' stato uno dei protagonisti del Viareggio dello scorso anno.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2018)

Grande occasione stasera. Vediamo se è pronto.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2018)

Un altro gol.

Sta avendo un impatto spaventoso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2018)

Fortissimo dai.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Maggio 2018)

Non sono sorpreso. In Primavera è sempre stato di un altro pianeta rispetto a tutti gli altri.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sono sorpreso. In Primavera è sempre stato di un altro pianeta rispetto a tutti gli altri.



In primavera ha segnato veramente a raffica. Anche noi ne abbiamo uno però che in Primavera faceva faville e che nel primo anno in Serie A ne ha messi a segno 8


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2018)

Questo ha un gran tecnica, non solo velocità e allegria.
Duetta alla grande coi compagni di reparto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Maggio 2018)

Bel prospetto.


----------



## vannu994 (6 Maggio 2018)

L'atalanta Chiederà già 60 Milioni, visto che ne chiede 20 per Melegoni che non ha fatto mezza partita in serie A.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Maggio 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> L'atalanta Chiederà già 60 Milioni, visto che ne chiede 20 per Melegoni che non ha fatto mezza partita in serie A.



Melegoni è anche meglio di Barrow. Solo questione di tempo e lo vedranno tutti, Melegoni è un signor giocatore.


----------



## vannu994 (6 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Melegoni è anche meglio di Barrow. Solo questione di tempo e lo vedranno tutti, Melegoni è un signor giocatore.



Non ci Piove, seguendo il campionato primavera anche secondo me insieme a Bellanova è il più forte della categoria... Barrow mi ha stupito perchè si vedeva che non era male, però ha segnato quasi tutti i goal in un girone, quindi come rendimento è stato molto altalenante e non pensavo potesse dire subito la sua in serie A visto anche il fisico esile.


----------

